# Introducing Professor Peabody



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what we are actually going to call this little guy, but we do know that he is Professor Peabody. Why? I don't know. My husband said it and we all cracked up and there it is. Anyway, I met him today and he should be home around the 23rd or 24th. 

I hope he and Gryff will get along. I am nervous about it. After spending some time with Janet Birdsall and her dogs, it shows me more than ever how strange of a dog Gryff is. I've been away all week and Gryff won't go near my husband or my son. He has been sulking and growling all week.

Perhaps the Professor will teach Gryff how to be a real dog!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is adorable! So glad your visit with him went well.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Just adorable! Whatever you name him will be just right.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha...he is so adorable. CONGRATS! He looks just like Jasper did as a puppy. We call both our boys Peabody. That is when we take them out... "ok pee buddy!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable! Wasn't Mr. Peabody Sherman's professor-buddy on the Rocky and Bullwinkle Show?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, that's where Peabody came from. Somehow, it's morphed from Mr. Peabody to Professor Peabody. He has also been Professor Jasper Peabody. Alec wants to call him Toasty. He is a Christmas puppy and his name right now is Rudolph or Rudy. I like Rudy. I'm sure we will come up with something before he comes to us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha again... Jasper was supposed to be call Rudy, cause of his fawn like coloring. But when he came home ...Rudy, No! Came out wudy, no, wudy, wudy, wudy. And he was just not a Rudy. You'll know when you meet him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is soooooooooo cute! Have lots of fun! We will.....need more pictures you know!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a little doll! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love his face markings. He's adorable.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The days won't go fast enough Ivy. Definitely a cute little guy.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations! He is so adorable. Love his coloring


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet baby!!! the name is just too cute!! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, he is adorable. I am sure he will be a great buddy for Gryff and help him along. I think he'll be good for your other guys, too.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

He is so cute. I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

ADORABLE face!!! Congratulations.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! Very sweet looking guy. Just know we have all had doubts about bringing a new dog home and often more doubts after we get them home. Down the road we are often wondering why we did't do it sooner.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, look at those EYEBROWS! Talk about an expression. Whether he remains Prof. Peabody or another name, he's about the cutest little guy I've ever seen. Bet the 24th won't be here soon enough


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG he is precious!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My husband is too funny. I sent him a picture of me kissing the dog and his response was that would be the last time I do that for three months. He really thinks that if the dog only has access to him and my son that the dog will bond to them and not me. I feel really bad for him and Alec. Gryff is really miserable to them. I have tried to tell him that Gryff is just a weird dog and most dogs aren't like that. Ah, he'll relent after a week when he needs to let the puppy out at 2:00 in the morning when it's 15 degrees out.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Prof. Peabody is very distinguished looking. Beautiful face.
Is it a trainer that taught you this method of bonding? 
This'll be great for Gryff.
Look forward to you getting this pup!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, congratulations, he's a doll!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Kordelia - of course not. I don't think it will work. I do think that the more they do for the puppy the more the puppy will love them. I don't know why Gryff is so standoffish with them. He loves me!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He is so adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's beyond adorable. I think you'll be very surprised just how much Gryff changes for the better when your new little baby is integrated into the family. It may take a little time, but I expect Gryff will be a different dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How cute!!!

I imagine Gryff may sulk and be a bit jealous but should probably grow out of it with time and teach his little brother the good habits 

Can't wait to see more pictures of this little one! Love the name, adorable!!

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

What a cute puppy! Can't wait to hear how Gryff does with his new buddy.
And I'm sure your son is thrilled!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Geri - I really hope so. My family has been so upset that they don't have a dog.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your family is going to be thrilled with this little guy. He's going to a bouncy, loving, sweet ball of fluff . . . and he will bring Gryff around, even if it does take a little time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition Ivy. He is really cute!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We are still working on real names. We like Jinx and Wrigley right now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute names!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations!! He is a beautiful Hav! Hope he does make Gryff more sociable. You aren't keeping the Professor Peabody name?? I think it is really cute!  I suppose a bit of a mouthful, unless you found a way to shorten it!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a work in progress. Professor Peabody just cracks us up, but we'd never call him that. He would wind up being Peabody or Professor and I don't really like either of those on their own.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't believe how much he looks like McGee did as a puppy! Gryff sounds a lot like Abby and you would not believe how much she has changed since we got McGee! I think Gryff and the new little guy will be good friend in no time!


----------

